# Anti Anxiety drugs



## Shangirl85 (Oct 12, 2002)

hello everyone,ive been battling anxiety and panic attacks ever since i first got ibs. ive been thinking that maybe its time to try something to help with the anxiety so i can start going out with friends again and not worrying about my ibs all the time. rite now my ibs is only bad when im stressed and when i get panic attacks or am going to a social event because of my anxiety. is there anything out there that can help with my anxiety but wont cause me to have diarrhea or become addicted? id love ur thots. thanx


----------



## pokeytoe (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi, I can totally relate with your question! Your like my twin!!! But I am on Paxil, and have been for 10 weeks now, 40 mg a day. I am normal again. No anxiety and no Panick attacks. It takes several weeks for it to start working, because it has to build up in your system. I suffer also from IBS-D and I take librax every day, wich is an antispamotic, to slow down the intestines, after you eat and I also take Lomotil before bedtime. This is an antidiareal., If im a little nervouse about something I still wont go to the bathroom!!! Im telling you these three combinations have worked miracles for me in the past nine weeks. I had diareah for four months straight and then the anxiety and panic attaks, set in cause the diareah would not stop and vice versa. Its a vicious cycle if your not on medications for it. The Paxil makes you calm, and not drowsy only at first, then that wears off. Then you just dont get any anxiety or panick, then the diareah gets better if you take the librax and the lomotil. Good luck, I hope your doc will give you theses to try! Hang in there!kelly ( big hugs for ya!)


----------



## Shangirl85 (Oct 12, 2002)

thanx so much kelly for your advice. i think im gonna talk to my doc about paxil. ive heard it causes diarrhea tho and that kinda makes me hesitant to take something that could make my D worse. in your experience taking it, did it increase your D? im really excited bout trying something to get back to normal!!


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Elavil and Prozac combo.Mine is at 10 mg each.Works wonders for a lot of things and great for PAIN control.I had bad pain after 2 sureries in April.Elavil and Prozac gave me hope.I can't take Paxil.It does not go well with my ystem.but then that's how meds are.We each need to figure out what our individual chemistry needs.Kamie


----------



## Loraine (Nov 19, 2000)

Hi, I am on buspar, 15mg. is all I need for the panic/anxiety...your panic and anxiety is caused by the IBS...but when you panic..your stressed which makes your IBS flair up...(so the doctor says) my pill is actually 30mg. but I only take half at night..it does make me a bit dizzy and tired..thats why I take it at bedtime..plus it helps me sleep..lol..If your IBS "D" you might want to also try the caltrate600 in the purple and white bottle...it has helped me greatly with the "D". I take hyoscamine for the spasams...You really should get something for your panic/anxiety..I know it's hard to believe you might get control of your life again...but it really does help you...It's a shame how we suffer, isn't it? No one truely understands unless they suffer from this personally. Talk with your doctor, see whats right for you, but whatever you take will not work immediately..it does take these meds a few weeks to actually make you feel different...Good Luck..let me know how you do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

I take Buspar as well..but take 20 mg a day now...10mg in the morning and 10 mg at night...but I am considering a change over to very low dose Gabatril..about 1 or 2 mg of that a day. My sister takes it and she says it is by far the best anti anxiety med she has ever been on, and she has been on most of them.


----------



## Shangirl85 (Oct 12, 2002)

hi loraine and 3williec.thanx for the suggestion. rite now ive decided to wait to take any anti-anxieties because rite now im doing mikes tapes and so i dont know if they could interfere with that. but i did get a tranqulizer of some sort called ativan that can help when i get the really bad panic attacks so that helps. So the buscupan didnt have any other side effects other than tiredness did it? im reluctant to take something that will make my symptoms worse lol. thanx again for your reply!!


----------



## Shangirl85 (Oct 12, 2002)

sorry i meant buspar not buscupan


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

Buspar (buspirone) makes some people a little tired and drowsy for a little while after you take it,but beyond that...I havnt noticed any side effects.


----------



## Shangirl85 (Oct 12, 2002)

how long did it take to start working for you?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

Buspar starts pretty quickly...less than two weeks for sure to start some effect, but as you take it longer, the effects reach a comfortable plateau..


----------



## TomB (Oct 16, 2002)

I have IBS-D on a very irregular basis. Recently I went through a 3 week period of having it every other day. I finally got in to see the doctor and related I was feeling a little depressed. She put me on Celexa 20mg a day and it is like some one waved a magic wand. I have only had a couple episodes of diarhea and my mood is 1000% better. I have even managed to put back on the 6 pounds I lost.


----------



## Shangirl85 (Oct 12, 2002)

hi TomB,glad to hear this drug worked so well for you. So it didnt give you side effects like worse diarrhea? because thats the biggest fear i have of taking antidepressants.


----------

